# beyond 1000s system



## beyond 1000 (Aug 28, 2008)

My current system includes.....


Klipsch RF-82 main towers
Klipsch RF-52 center
Klipsch S-2 main surrounds
Klipsch SS.5 surround backs
Paradigm DSP-3400 subwoofer

Panasonic G10 50in Plasma 
Motorola 160g DVR
Samsung BD-C 6500 Blu-ray Player
Monster 3600 mkII power conditioner
Onkyo 906 AVR
Outlaw model 7500 multichannel amplifier


----------



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

Looks good the only speaker we share is the SS.5's. But pictures would be cool.


----------

